# Good recipe for a red velvet cake



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a request for two half sheet red velvet cakes for a bridal shower.  I have some recipes but wondered if someone might know of one with a great WOW factor.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

Most ALL of the red velvet cake recipes that I have I have added the red paste food coloring. It looks VERY technicolor in the bowl, but mellows out in baking

All of them were delicious and the walls were reminiscent                  of Disney Land when I was done


----------



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, Lisa, for replying.  I'll check it out to see how much I need to add.


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just my 2 cents here. Good point on the type of food color you use. I found that different brands of the cheap liquid stuff are different shades of red, too. The last RV cake I made was with a different brand that I'd used in the past, and I was worried about it being too dark so I cut back on the coloring. It did get a little darker in the baking process, but the client loved it. And the batter was technicolor red! It literally was the color of blood when it came out of the oven. I use cheap food coloring in RV cake because I usually make a large batch of it. The gel is too expensive for that.

I'll be glad when this fad is over.


----------



## happy cooker (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.  I used Wilton's one Christmas for decorating cookies - and it was a horrible shade

of red and tasted terrible.  I use the inexpensive ones now, too.


----------

